# aptor mating



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

two leopards

female aptor

bred to a male Aptor HET raptor

would i get 75% aptors and 25% raptors

or 100% aptors all HET Raptor?

i dont really get genetics at all, but i think this is what i would think might happen. cheers y'all


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i dont get the aptor and raptor stuff so i'll be watchin this thread lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

APTOR bred to APTOR het RAPTOR =

50% APTOR
50% APTOR het RAPTOR

Anything else (like any RAPTOR offspring) proves your APTOR female is het for the eclipse gene.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

is that a good thing?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The thing with APTOR & RAPTOR is they are a combo morph not a simple strate forward recessive.The only two gene you are a 100% guaranteed is the ALBINO and the ECLIPSE but they also carry the blood of STRIPED,REVERSE STRIPED,JUNGLE,TANGERINE,PATTERNLESS STRIPE.So breeding a APTOR X APTOR het ECLIPSE you will get all albino and all will be het eclipse but the body morph could be STRIPED,REVERSE STRIPED,JUNGLE,TANGERINE even standed BANDED is very possible.Only when the right dots conect will you get APTOR or RAPTOR example if ALBINO+PATTERNLESS STRIPE then you have APTOR.If ALBINO+PATTERNLESS STRIPE+ECLIPSE then you have RAPTOR.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

MM,

I thought that aptor was a raptor but lacking the eclipse gene. of course, as gazz said, there are many other genes at work in the aptors, they are not the produce of a single gene as in albino !

So, aptor will not carry the gene at all, aptor het raptor carries only 1 copy of the gene and so does not show the trait.

Eclipse is a recessive gene so needs two copies to show.

So, as ssthisto said the mating in question will produce all aptors and half will be het raptor (or het eclipse to be correct) as only one animal passes the eclipse gene, and then its 50/50 if it does as it only has 1 copy not two.

The comment regarding any raptors applies if you dont know the genetic linage of the aptor, it could be het? in the same way, unless you know for sure the lineage of the het raptor, it may not be het, may only be 66% het.

Gets confusing eh?

So, low down is, all will be aptors , some may be het raptors and if you do get a raptor, it means both are het raptors to start with !


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

ok cool, ahahah! i cant believe how wrong i was


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahhhh thats really interesting as we paired an Aptor het Raptor male to a Junlge het Aptor female and out of that pairing they produced Aptors, Patternless Stripes, Jungle tangerine AND a snake eyed raptor, so this must mean the male carries the eclipse gene correct??


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

that would mean the female carried the eclipese gene (i.e. was het raptor)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> Ahhhh thats really interesting as we paired an Aptor het Raptor male to a Junlge het Aptor female and out of that pairing they produced Aptors, Patternless Stripes, Jungle tangerine AND a snake eyed raptor, so this must mean the male carries the eclipse gene correct??


Yes your male(APTOR het RAPTOR) is carrying the eclipse gene-AKA-the [R] in RAPTOR stands for ruby eye-AKA-albino eclipse.But to get a snake eye offspring this means your female(jungle het APTOR) is now a proven jungle het RAPTOR.

In truth your APTOR is a (albino patternless stripe het eclipse carrying traits for jungle/striped/reverse striped/tangerine)
AND your
jungle is a (jungle het albino & eclipse carrying traits for patternless striped/striped/reverse striped/tangerine)

To say somthing is het APTOR or RAPTOR is easayer yes but IMO it's a wrong description.As they are only 100% het albino and eclipse as these are recessive genes.The rest are luck of the draw only if they are put to the wright mate coz they are the result of linebred traits.


----------

